# Cast Iron Bicycle Display stand



## gtdohn (Jul 14, 2018)

Need a cast iron bicycle stand for a display bike. Genuine antique is preferable, but would take a nice reproduction.
Has to accomodate a 28" wheel.
Thanks!


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 15, 2018)

This one looks pretty cool-

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Antique-Edwardian-Cast-Iron-bicycle-stand-shop-display/232849298449


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 15, 2018)

You're so right. Only thing is the price. More than I want to spend.


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 15, 2018)

It's in the ballpark to me.


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 16, 2018)

Looking for one more like the one pictured above. Willing to pay up to $100 for either an original or a reproduction.
Walmart online actually use to sell one just like the one pictured for $49, but they discontinued them


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 18, 2018)

still looking.............


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 20, 2018)

bump........


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 22, 2018)

bump.............


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 28, 2018)

Still looking and maybe a different style would be acceptable as long as it will look good with an 1890s bicycle.


----------



## gtdohn (Aug 1, 2018)

bump..........


----------



## gtdohn (Aug 7, 2018)

bump..........


----------



## Kato (Aug 7, 2018)

I saw where PhattireMike scored a couple.........showed them in the 8/5/18 Show and Tell
They look original and like the one you posted a pic of - Maybe he'd be willing to sell one.......???


----------



## gtdohn (Aug 7, 2018)

Kato said:


> I saw where PhattireMike scored a couple.........showed them in the 8/5/18 Show and Tell
> They look original and like the one you posted a pic of - Maybe he'd be willing to sell one.......???



Tried that already and he says he is keeping them. Thanks for thinking of me


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 7, 2018)

@gtdohn let me confirm what I have before I commit to letting one go.  Did not know there were reproductions?  This seems to be a cast aluminum, it has weight but it’s not a heavy metal.  Both sides are marked sirens and does not look like the above picture. Original or repop?

Mike


----------



## gtdohn (Aug 7, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> @gtdohn let me confirm what I have before I commit to letting one go.  Did not know there were reproductions?  This seems to be a cast aluminum, it has Wright but it’s not a heavy metal.  Both sides are marked sirens and does not look the the above picture. Original or repop?
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...



Mike, they look a bit too detailed to be reproductions, but I thought the originals were cast iron. Who knows. If you ever find out, I'm here.


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 9, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cast-iron-cycle-stand.136654/


----------



## vincev (Aug 9, 2018)

The stands I have seen are always cast iron and in the $350 range.


----------



## gtdohn (Aug 9, 2018)

check this one out:  https://www.walmart.com/ip/Heavy-Ca...yle-Bicycle-Stand-Rustic-Home-Decor/130723997


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 11, 2018)

The one shown that say's "Sirens" is most likely the reproduction. It will be light alloy and usually freshly painted black.

The real name for this is called the "Sirens Mermaid".  It has a Mermaid on each corner if you look closely from the side.

I have the original ( which weighs a ton!!! ) and also the replica made of aluminum. The replica usually sells for about $150 and the original about $400.

: - The one that Phattiremike posted is the one I'm talking about.

Hope this helps in identifying what the stand is called. 

corbettclassics


----------



## gtdohn (Aug 11, 2018)

Thank you Bill, that does help.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 11, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/Heavy-Antique-Rustic-Vintage-Style/dp/B071CKKTRC


----------

